# Debate about the Correct tank size for a Single Betta.



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I see that there Is a very big debate about the correct tank size for a single Betta. Some say that anything under 5 gallons is cruel. While others say 1 gallon is just fine. Some say that a bigger tank is easier to take care of while others feel that smaller is much less work. 
You can say a many number of things about what you think the correct size tank is. This is your Opinion. I can say a many number of things to disagree with you. That is my Opinion. Everyone in the world has their Opinion on the matter. But none of us can truly tell who has the correct Opinion. Even scientist who have done experiments on the correct tank size have their Opinions. 
Not just on this website but on many others I have noticed people being judged on their Opinions of the correct tank size. This is their Opinion, and I believe that we should not judge them and their Opinions.

Notice how I did not use the words Wrong or Right in the above text. This is because none of us can truly tell who is wrong or right. As the world is full of Opinions and everyone is entitled to their own.

My Opinion is that 2.5 Gallons is the correct size for a single Betta. I may be wrong, and nothing is stoping you from telling me your Opinion. But just because you may think I'm wrong, does not mean you have to start nagging me about the matter.
I am not suggesting that it is ok to cram a Betta into I tiny bowl and we should keep trying to turn people away from doing this. I am simply stating this fact.

The world is full of Opinions. Right or Wrong we may never know. Just because you think 5 gallon tank is the minimum tank size. Doesn't mean you can go out and yell at someone for keeping their Betta in a 2.5 gallon tank.


I am sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. I just had to get this off my chest. I have had to many people on other websites nag at me.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

well put. fish keeping is a matter of personal preference and what works best for the individual.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i always suggest a 2 gallon or larger to new betta keepers. while some may see me as a hypocrite for saying that, yet keeping Lulu in a gallon, i have reasons i've stated many times, and will state again: She hates anything bigger. i tried her out in a 2 gallon, and she hid for a week straight, barely coming out to eat. i had to work, to get her out of that cave. no, she wasn't ill. she didn't have ick, or velvet, or anything. she was scared. it was a planted up tank, with enough plants to keep any betta happy, but she didn't care. once she was back in her 1 gallon, she was happy, active Lulu again. if someone can't get a 2 gallon, and must get something smaller, i let them know how much work goes into keeping a smaller tank. keeping Lulu happy isn't easy, but i love her enough to do well over 3 water changes a week.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

My opinion is that we should help/teach others to take proper care of their Betta in what ever size container they want to keep their Betta in and not be overly critical of the tank size they have......

Betta keeping isn't an exact science-too many variables......

More to proper care than tank size.....


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

While I strongly recommend 5+ gallons for beginners, that is because I personally find them easier to keep because you can cycle them. Maintenance is tons easier when a tank is *properly* cycled. That is just a plain fact. Getting the tank cycled isn't always easy... Many people don't like the expense. People complain about it taking up too much space.
Just like I think that doing water changes more than once or twice a week is a pain. I find it hard to properly light a smaller tank. Some people love the portability of smaller tanks. They can keep more bettas if they have smaller tanks. 
It really is about finding what works for that person.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

*reads and clicks away*

x_x .. there's always a new one .. when another closes .. i hope this one stays civil this time =D


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Personally, cycling confuses the heck out of me. I don't have filters and keep a 2.5 and 3 gallon. I do lots of water changes.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I really don't want to see this turn into a big war. I know there are a lot of these kind of posts out there. I just wanted to post a different point of view, and hear everyone else's opinions.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I personally, have kept a betta in a bowl and he lived to 7 years (not bad) with some problems... but hey he was my first betta. He got popeye twice, then after that I cleaned that bowl out alot more often and he was healthier! My second betta, lived 5 years, in a 1.5 gallon tank with heater. Now, Ihave used since then 1.5 and up. I use the 2 gallon "goldfish" bowl, and a 2 gallon vase for two bettas, but the wate ris kept clean, and also my room is warmer than warm and the water is at 24 degrees anyways >< And both are terribly active. Once I get some more dividers made, they'll be moving to a divided 10  Because my bettas are just spoiled >.> lol
-throws two pennies in the air- there's my two cents.


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

I got my first Betta several months ago. In that time I've gone from a gallon bowl, to a three gallon tank, to a ten gallon that houses my single betta and a mystery snail. I've found what works best for me. I literally couldn't stand doing water changes all the time, and with the ten gallon, there's more room for decorations and plants. I think everyone just finds what works for them, and as long as the betta(s) is well taken care of, that's fine with me.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

MybettaSapphire said:


> I got my first Betta several months ago. In that time I've gone from a gallon bowl, to a three gallon tank, to a ten gallon that houses my single betta and a mystery snail. I've found what works best for me. I literally couldn't stand doing water changes all the time, and with the ten gallon, there's more room for decorations and plants. I think everyone just finds what works for them, and as long as the betta(s) is well taken care of, that's fine with me.


Well put! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

MybettaSapphire said:


> I got my first Betta several months ago. In that time I've gone from a gallon bowl, to a three gallon tank, to a ten gallon that houses my single betta and a mystery snail. I've found what works best for me. I literally couldn't stand doing water changes all the time, and with the ten gallon, there's more room for decorations and plants. I think everyone just finds what works for them, and as long as the betta(s) is well taken care of, that's fine with me.


Oh definitely  I still use bowls, just, 2 gallon ones. For me as long as they are healthy, not stressed (shown to me by their colors for my bettas), they are okay for now. 

An I agree with water changes... for a bowl, it's so much more than a cycled 10 gallon D:


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> Well put! Welcome to the forum


Thanks, I've been lurking for a few weeks, and finally joined today! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's be respectful of each others' opinions please. I think we can discuss this topic without arguing. I haven't seen any of that in this thread, I'm just making sure we stay civil.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

2.5 gallon is better I think.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, to me, anything you can 1. have a heater in (mini heaters included) and 2. keep your fishy healthy in, go for it  I've had a range of bowls, small tanks and up to 20 gallons. I definitely will say, that bowls take more work, small tanks take more work, and cycled tanks take less work >< Just my opinion  So if you had a couple bowl bettas, you may not mind it. But as for me, I have 9 bettas, plus a job, and schooling lol. So 9 bowls or small tanks would be terrifying


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*sigh* These threads are getting as bad as the "WALMART IZ TEH DEVIL" threads.

What it comes down to is.. are you happy looking at a fish sit in a tiny "tank" on a table and only turn around once or twice and that's the life it's destined to live forever? or do you want a pet who has some sort of enrichment in its life? Is simply having clean water and heat good enough?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

What I hate about this website is people get on your case about tank sizes.
I think 1 gallon if fine.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i think we all learn as we go... i had no clue about bettas..but i also love animals and i will do what ever it takes to keep them happy. thank goodness for this site..i have learned a lot my boy is happy i can tell and if it wosnt for all you betta lovers helping me out i would be listening to the petco "fish"ppl and keep my betta in a .5gl bowl with nothing in it, My boys home is 2.5gl filtered and heated, i spend most of my day near him,i play with him and talk to him..So THANK YOU ALL FOR MAKING ME THE BEST BETTA KEPPER I CAN BE:wave::BIGhappy:


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

When there is clearly a wide spread debate over this topic, I think it is unnecessary to create a thread that only encourages bickering and solves nothing. There is no magic answer out there to this and people are not going to change their minds. You are not going to convince others of your view no matter how many threads are created. I agree with OFL. Let us focus on advising others how to properly care for their fish in the situation they present us with on a case by case basis.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Is 5 Gallon 100% a week fine?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> Is 5 Gallon 100% a week fine?


Here is a valuable thread i refer to often. water change schedule for all tank sizes is the second post down.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=633591#post633591


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe it's just my own claustraphobia, but I cannot stand the thought of ANYTHING living in a very small space - thats just me! Plus, it gives me great happiness to create a beautiful " pond" or " puddle " for my little Fish Perry. I may not be able to afford a mansion or a ranch of 100 acres, But I CAN create a fantastic environment for my Fishie! Currently, Fish Perry is in a 5 gallon heated, filtered tank with a two story cave and many silk plants. He routinely patroles EVERY inch of his "territory"! I plan to upgrade his tank to a ten gallon to further reduce my water changes. Another perk of a larger space is the beauty of it! It is very relaxing to watch this gorgeous little creature zipping around in a pretty tank. So those are my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree that proper care is more important then tank size. But, I also don't want to see a betta in a tiny bowl. I created this thread, not to start more fighting, but to hear everyones opinion on the matter. Just today i asked a question in another fourm and 5 seconds later everyone was saying rude and hurtfull comments on my tank size. 
When we see someone who we think is doing something wrong we should help them, not hate them. That is my motto.


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

Ignore them. You don't deserve that. The fact that you even take the time to explore the issue means you care about your pet.
A 2.5 gallon was no good for me because I wanted a filter and in that tank size the filter blew him around! Now I want a 10 gallon because I enjoy the ease of care ( fewer water changes ) and, as I said above, I love the big pretty environment. It's therapy for me. LOL! I think 2.5 gallons gives your fish room to swim around, and if you dont mind the up-keep then it works for you!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I have everything from one gallons all the way up to 10 gallons. I keep newer ones in smaller tanks to see how they do. Really just watching them and keeping an eye on them. I have 2 x 1 gl, 3x 3 gls, 2 x 5 gls, 3 10 gls. And some that I am not sure...critter keepers/medium. All my fish have lived since I bought the first one about a year ago. No issues (knock on wood) that I can really speak of.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

IMO, 1 gallon is the very minimum. When I see my betta in his 5g, I cant imagine anything smaller being comfortable. But I guess if you keep the water clean, a gallon is fine. I would never do it though.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it really depends on how good your water quality is, I mean, sure, I bet a Betta would appreciate more room to swim, but, eh.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I have one guy who was in a 5 and he was always floating up around the top....wouldn't ever swim around. Just kinda sat there. He is in a 1 gal now. He is quite active. I don't know, maybe it depends on the fish and what they like?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

tokala said:


> When there is clearly a wide spread debate over this topic, I think it is unnecessary to create a thread that only encourages bickering and solves nothing. There is no magic answer out there to this and people are not going to change their minds. You are not going to convince others of your view no matter how many threads are created. I agree with OFL. Let us focus on advising others how to properly care for their fish in the situation they present us with on a case by case basis.



well said ... this^ +1


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Tracy yeah I noticed that... My friend's blind betta sulks in a bigger tank. He likes his 1.5 gallons... I don't. But, better than him sulking and not doing anything. We got him a mini heater, and he is pretty good.

Like I said personally I have had and do have bowls (2 gallon so-called goldfish bowls), but I have tanks too. Plus I like to add stuff, and make it interesting for the fishies  and I spoil them... XD if I had room, I want to get one of those pond things and get some girlies, live plants, etc  because it's ascetically pleasing. 

However I have seen betta fish in shoe heels, and necklace pendants (from this site) and I do strongly disagree with something like that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The advantages that a larger tank has besides more room to swim is that you can put in more plants and decorations and make it really nice.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> The advantages that a larger tank has besides more room to swim is that you can put in more plants and decorations and make it really nice.



I totally agree. My one friend, her betta died because a plant was put in a small area and he got stuck, and suffocated D: which then... She fathers a bigger space for a betta, so she can make it look nice and keep him alive. This doesn't always happen... But it can >< then again my weirdo female Tina likes the curly shell to hide IN


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I can see the argument on smaller tanks, holy It's hard putting around that much water on water change day LOL I have it down to a science though. I have four 1.5g, a 1g, 1g QT, 0.8g QT and a 2.65g. But it gives me something to do. With three larger cycled tanks, I have so many different water changes its confusing. In the past I had one betta girl in a 1g and one male betta in a 29g community with Silver Dollars. As long as they are healthy and have room for plant and somewhere to hide, I'm cool. Sorry that other forum ripped you a new one they have no business ripping. Your tank could be better taken care of than their fancy big tanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed with pitluvs. Someone can have some fancy 20 gallon with adjustable heater and filter, and all planted tank... But they could maybe be lazy and not clean it when they should. You on the other hand probably do darn good with your smaller one  

But yeah I don't have time for 9 bowls xD


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just checked the forum again. Someone said I have a case of "Pet Care Denial". They said I was scammed into buying my "little tiny tank kit" and that even though the little tanks look cute "No fish alive could survive in a tank that small". They recommended that I take my Betta back to the store and not buy a new one until I buy the proper 10 gallon tank that a Betta needs.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ArcticRain said:


> Thanks everyone! I just checked the forum again. Someone said I have a case of "Pet Care Denial". They said I was scammed into buying my "little tiny tank kit" and that even though the little tanks look cute "No fish alive could survive in a tank that small". They recommended that I take my Betta back to the store and not buy a new one until I buy the proper 10 gallon tank that a Betta needs.




Tell them to stop picking their noses and get their finger out of their bumb. Because they are sounding ridiculous.

Is this perhaps the yahoo answers? I answered someone who asked what fishie they could have with a betta in a 2.5. I did tell them they needed minimum 5 gallons if they wanted another fishie, but their tank is just fine lol. I'm nicer in my approach, the others.. I don't do the "you're so stupid" I do the "sorry, but... (backed with reason)"


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> The advantages that a larger tank has besides more room to swim is that you can put in more plants and decorations and make it really nice.


that's why i ADORE my bigger tanks! i can decorate them, get them caves and such, and make them look pretty. in Lulu's gallon, she only gets two plants, and i hate that. D: she seems to really like the two i have in there now, though. she's really dark, active, and wiggles at me every time she sees me. :3

as for the OP, as long as you do frequent water changes, you're fine until you can affor a bigger tank. a 2 gallon Kritter Keeper is only about $11 or so. :3


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Sena Hansler - Haha! Yep, that's the one! I admit it is one of the least monitored of all websites i have visted. But, I would still think a person would I have the mind to not be so rude! Even if they are on the Internet!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

le sigh.

This is really going to go nowhere.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ArcticRain said:


> Thanks everyone! I just checked the forum again. Someone said I have a case of "Pet Care Denial". They said I was scammed into buying my "little tiny tank kit" and that even though the little tanks look cute "No fish alive could survive in a tank that small". They recommended that I take my Betta back to the store and not buy a new one until I buy the proper 10 gallon tank that a Betta needs.


Now that is something that I don't agree with. Telling someone to take their fish back to the store and don't get another one until you can give it a 10 gallon? Baloney! We need to help people to work with what they have instead of name calling and ridiculing the person.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Now that is something that I don't agree with. Telling someone to take their fish back to the store and don't get another one until you can give it a 10 gallon? Baloney! We need to help people to work with what they have instead of name calling and ridiculing the person.


+ a bajillion

it's not the fault of a newcomer, that they were duped into buying a 'betta kit'. it's not right, to tell them off for it, or tell them "Take it back till you can get them this huge tank they may not even feel comfortable in". :/ not EVERY betta loves 10 gallons. not every one can afford or has space for such a large tank, either. 2 gallons is fine, and can fit just about anywhere.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ArcticRain said:


> Sena Hansler - Haha! Yep, that's the one! I admit it is one of the least monitored of all websites i have visted. But, I would still think a person would I have the mind to not be so rude! Even if they are on the Internet!


You know, the reason I am a "top contributor" there is because I won't diss your tank  you got what you got and you have reasons. Even when I asked "my female has ich what do I do" I got real answers on here, and on there "without real meds she'll die, salt doesn't do a thing" which I had done research too... I was surprised no one bashed me on having balloon mollies with bettas (mine came from freshwater tanks and never had a problem).

But yeah, you can have (IMO) a one gallon as long as you clean it  I'll be using many jars/containers anyways *hopefully* when this spawn works.

Yahoo answers may have "fast" and numerous replies almost immediately but it's people who probably don't own bettas, or who make it rocket science, or who are "dontactuallyknowitalls", or "trolls" getting points for answering. Here, at least people know their bettas


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would never go to Yahoo answers for info. This is the only forum for me. lol I guess I feel strongly about the tank size thing because I was criticized by a moderator on another forum for keeping my fish in gallon containers. Like I said before, I try to recommend 2 gallons or larger to new people but if they absolutely can't get anything larger than a gallon then they've got to work with what they have until they can get something bigger.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

There is peoples opinions, which on this topic can be debated forever really, and then there is when people are acutally just wrong. 0.18 gallons for instance per fish in the "PETCO Dual Betta Bowl" has got to be viewed as wrong :/ Not just 'its his/her opinion'. It's barely more water then the water bottle on my desk. 

For me the debate starts at the gallon up mark - because while I don't think a gallon is enough room personally I also recognize with proper care people do take good care of their one gallons and do indeed love their fish. c:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> There is peoples opinions, which on this topic can be debated forever really, and then there is when people are acutally just wrong. 0.18 gallons for instance per fish in the "PETCO Dual Betta Bowl" has got to be viewed as wrong :/ Not just 'its his/her opinion'. It's barely more water then the water bottle on my desk.
> 
> For me the debate starts at the gallon up mark - because while I don't think a gallon is enough room personally I also recognize with proper care people do take good care of their one gallons and do indeed love their fish. c:


Yeah I think there were the 1/2 gallon "betta tanks" which have an air pump much too strong for the betta in that small of a space D: I got one, but soon after got the goldfish bowl, then eventually found the 1.5 gallon tank xD I personally don't like how bowls (IMO) distort the vision of what you see in it... I like seeing them as they are


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally think there are two different questions.

Question one is; Can the water in X container be kept clean enough? Can someone keep a 1/2 gallon clean enough? Can you keep a QT cup clean enough? I bet you can. It takes dedication, but you can keep water clean enough.

Question two is; Is it big enough for the fish to express natural activities? I see a lot of smaller tanks and for me the answer is generally no. 1 gallons are usually built tall for a small footprint... the fish can't swim it's length twice over the long way, and only has space to comfortable turn around width wise. To me, this isn't an appropriate tank. For me, when I look at tank side... I think a fish needs a space where it can swim horizontally at least 3-4 times it's own body length... and at least two on the short side. Nearly every small tank I see fails to accomplish this.

Anyway, I had another more ranty thread up, but it got locked so, that's all I'm gonna say here on the matter. Clean water =/= living space imo. You could keep 1 dry measuring cup worth of water clean enough for a fish but it wouldn't be an appropriate home.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You also have to remember that this is a man-made fish with abnormal long heavy fins-its not fair to compare its needs to its wild cousins or short fin Bettas.....sometimes the smaller tanks are more suited for the long heavy fin male Bettas for that reason alone-to start out in and slowly move them to larger spaces and water movement to their tolerance......with some...not all.....they have never been in a container much larger than the temporary cups you see them in and they feel secure in this space and have not built muscle mass to swim properly-too large of a space too soon-this tires them-stresses them and in turn can compromise immune response-not to mention the delicate fins that soon look tattered due to swimming or fighting water movement....Don't miss understand...not saying they can only be kept in small unfiltered containers.....but that some-not all.....need to be moved to larger spaces and water movement in steps to their tolerance......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know a girl who had 2 in one of those tiny divided containers and I convinced her to get something larger and that they should have their own containers. She got thgem each a 1.5-2 gallon vases or bowls.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a friend that keeps hers in drinking glasses with deco rocks in a basement apartment. Oi!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw Yahoo com up. I hate yahoo. Apparently if you don't keep one Betta in at least 5 gallons of water you are a horrible animal abuser who knows nothing and should be punished and ridiculed and blah blah blah. 

They also tole me ONE Common Goldfish needs 2,000 gallons EACH. Bull! Absolute bull! 40 gallons is fine. 

They are so dumb. Overaggressive. They think that no Betta has even a chance at making it past a week in a 2.5 . GRRR!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> You also have to remember that this is a man-made fish with abnormal long heavy fins-its not fair to compare its needs to its wild cousins or short fin Bettas.....sometimes the smaller tanks are more suited for the long heavy fin male Bettas for that reason alone-to start out in and slowly move them to larger spaces and water movement to their tolerance......with some...not all.....they have never been in a container much larger than the temporary cups you see them in and they feel secure in this space and have not built muscle mass to swim properly-too large of a space too soon-this tires them-stresses them and in turn can compromise immune response-not to mention the delicate fins that soon look tattered due to swimming or fighting water movement....Don't miss understand...not saying they can only be kept in small unfiltered containers.....but that some-not all.....need to be moved to larger spaces and water movement in steps to their tolerance......


^this +1 .. 

also to add to this .. from the moment you move them from their cup to something bigger .. if your monitoring your betta .. you can immediately tell what type of environment they will thrive in .. 

bettas that want bigger areas will start swimming around and immediately start poking at their new boundaries .. trying to see how far they can go .. how fast they can swim .. and sometimes even bump into the tank walls cus it's too small for them .. it kinda looks like they are trying to "get out" of their space .. and want more .. this is clear behavior that should let you know they want a bigger space .. 

i can't speak for bettas that likes lesser space .. (i know sick bettas and rescues need smaller spaces and lower water levels those are special cases cus they are sick) .. and since i haven't bought a betta that didn't appreciate the extra room .. i've never kept any of my bettas in less them 5g .. but i did have to condition them to be used to their extra space ..

they went from cup to .5 (2 weeks) .. then 1g (2 weeks).. then 2.5 (3 weeks) .. then to 5g .. and i know this helped out to develop their muscles over time so when i put them in their 5g environments they didn't spazz out and tear up their fins to swim faster (as what happened to my bf's betta when he moved him from cup .. to 2.5 -6 weeks- to a 10g ..) or become lethargic or scared for their extra room .. and they also no longer kept poking at the edge of their small environments "trying to get out"


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> You also have to remember that this is a man-made fish with abnormal long heavy fins-its not fair to compare its needs to its wild cousins or short fin Bettas.....sometimes the smaller tanks are more suited for the long heavy fin male Bettas for that reason alone-to start out in and slowly move them to larger spaces and water movement to their tolerance......with some...not all.....they have never been in a container much larger than the temporary cups you see them in and they feel secure in this space and have not built muscle mass to swim properly-too large of a space too soon-this tires them-stresses them and in turn can compromise immune response-not to mention the delicate fins that soon look tattered due to swimming or fighting water movement....Don't miss understand...not saying they can only be kept in small unfiltered containers.....but that some-not all.....need to be moved to larger spaces and water movement in steps to their tolerance......


+ 1 ^^ as always, OFL


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I think this thread had value for sure - as someone who knows so little about Betta fish, I have found it fascinating! I never would have considered that each fish is an individual and might have _preferences! _I guess my Fish Perry is a bit of a "wild child" like me-LOL! He explores every inch of his 5 g, and he does indeed poke at the barriers. Hmmm, I guess it's time for that 10 g. HAHA, back to Petco!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

willabean said:


> He explores every inch of his 5 g, and he does indeed poke at the barriers. Hmmm, I guess it's time for that 10 g. HAHA, back to Petco!


aww!! he sounds adorable!! mine stopped poking at the corners and walls after i put them in 5g .. if your going to upgrade to a 10g .. do it when petco has there $1/gallon tank sale and snag a 10g for $10 ^_^ .. 

and when u do have it ready .. start it out at 5g's (you can cycle 5g).. and then add like a gallon every 10 days (to not kill ur cycle) till it's at 10g .. and he'll defiantly grow strong fins


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> aww!! he sounds adorable!! mine stopped poking at the corners and walls after i put them in 5g .. if your going to upgrade to a 10g .. do it when petco has there $1/gallon tank sale and snag a 10g for $10 ^_^ ..
> 
> and when u do have it ready .. start it out at 5g's (you can cycle 5g).. and then add like a gallon every 10 days (to not kill ur cycle) till it's at 10g .. and he'll defiantly grow strong fins


Thanks for the advice. Do you think I should cycle the ten gallon before moving him? Do you know if Bettas in larger tanks need to be fed more than the ones in small tank? FP always seems SO STARVING! He stares at me then at the corner were I feed him, then he dances up and down and stares at the " food corner". Ive taken the over feediing warnings seriously, but I hate for him to be hungry. He IS very, very active.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i would cycle before putting him in .. you can do the cycle with putting 5g in the 10g tank first .. and after it's cycled .. you can put him in .. then condition him to the extra space by adding roughly 1g every 10 days (or half gal every 5 days ish) .. so that the good bacteria can continue to grow (test your water and monitor closely to make sure the cycle didn't break and u don't get any spikes) and he will get used to the extra space gradually

also, if you do not want to do a chemical cycle, raw shrimp cycle, in fish (feeder fish) cycle, or decomposing food cycle .. i'm currently using a new way to cycle my 10g .. it might sound gross .. but .. basically since you already have your betta in another tank .. you just use a turkey baster and suck out his poopie .. and put it in ur new tank .. this should generate ammonia as though u had ur fish in there .. might be a slower process to get ammonia .. but it will work

you don't need to feed him more in a bigger tank .. you can keep the same food schedule you have him on now .. bettas will always beg for food (when healthy) .. but you can't give in to over-feeding him cus he gives u puppy eyes look .. i know it's really hard .. i have 4 bettas that give me that look twice every day .. and i always hesitate and think .. it's just one more .. but i don't' give in cus i know it's better for them .. even when they look so sad and act like they are starving .. 

i promise you he's not starving or hungry .. many betta owners fast their bettas 1-2 days a week so they can clear out their system to prevent bloating/constipation/sbd .. also some bettas have been known to survive without food for 2 weeks (under emergency situations) .. ^_^ .. so don't worrie .. as long as your feeding him on your set schedule .. he'll be fine


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen someone keep his Bettas in a Beanie Baby holder. Its basically a clear plastic cube. I know its under a gallon but he has great success with that setup. But, he is constantly changing water. I don't like the set up but alot of time goes into the care of his fish.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm assuming we are going by size alone, since we can all agree the size of a tank does not equal quality care? 

If that is the case, I would say 1 gallon is the absolute minimum. This size I will accept as fine, if for whatever reason the owner does not want to upgrade to bigger. Anything smaller and I personally feel the Betta would be unable to preform natural behaviors. It would also be too difficult for the average person to keep good water quality.

What I recommend, and what I have found to be most widely accepted, is it's better if a Betta has 2.5 gallons or larger.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I say it all in my sig 

*exits, stage left*


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

also .. heating is probably one of the biggest issues when debating about tank size .. i mean ... how does one heat anything less then 1g properly and keep consistent temperatures thats not too hot or too cold? 

unless you live somewhere that it's warm in winter time and it's still 80 degs in ur house at night during winter .. you have to have a heater or.. or you have to have an external way to heat those small tanks .. it'll be difficult i think for smaller tank owners as winter sets in and temps drop .. a lot more difficult then having a larger tank where you can just put a heater in the tank and not worrie how cold or hot it is in the house .. 

it still comes down to what the individual owner does to care for the issues that arise on the tank set up that they have


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep mine in at least 5.5g nowadays simply because I prefer to heat and cycle the tank. However I had great success in the pat with two 2.5 gallon tanks on my desk at work. I went in on weekends to clean their tanks or cleaned during slow times at work. 

My house gets too cold in winter to keep unheated tanks as we don't run the heater so warm. I was tired of 100% water changes, and my bettas went into shock and died. 

So now, I fishless cycle the tank, then heat it and change only about 20% of the water weekly or a little less often. I treat with water conditioners, age, and heat the replacement water to match the tank's. 

I also like 5g because I can use a 25W heater with a thermostat instead of the little heaters that just raise the temperature a few degrees. In out cold house, that wouldn't work. 

5g or more are just easier on me and my fish to handle because I cycle the tanks, don't have to remove the fish, clean out the tank, try to get the water back just 'so' and then return the betta to his tank. 

Bottom line, I believe that at least 5g is best and healthiest, but if a keeper can keep them healthy in 2.5g (they have at least a little room to swim around in this size) that's fine with me. I did, so I know it can work even if I don't enjoy that method anymore.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Mine are kept in a barracks system. The sump is heated and cycled, and water from there gets pumped into the containers while older water goes out and back into the sump. The jars are small (2 liters) they are used for jarring my young males.
Every day I will pour clean water into the sump(because evaporation of the water will explode my heater and also becase its like a water change) which pumps it in to the tanks and every few days I will give them a decent water change, usualy 50-80%.


----------

